# Over cab swing down bed



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi to all I have a Hymer B564 and the plywood base of the Overcab swing down bed is sagging. Has anybody replaced this base and what did you replace it with ? It looks like the original is only 6mm so thicker ply would be stronger but I am worried that this would make the whole thing heavy to push up and put additional strain on the small seat belt catch anchor....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

6mm seems a bit thin, but obviously has worked until now, so perhaps the same or got to 12mm, or maybe laminate the existing with another layer of 6mm, with some 9mm screws to keep it together til the adhesive cures, the seat belt strap will take a lot of load, but I'd look at the bolts holding the belt at both ends, although the extra weight isn't so much maybe 20 kg max for a full sheet of 6mm.

Pay for good quality ply from a timber yard not a builders merchant.


----------



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Kev thanks for the advice was thinking of doing the double laminate trick. Prob best to take the old panel out and use as a template then bond the two together with weight on them to flatten it all out.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

All the Hymers I had, had bowed wooden lats between the base and mattress.

This also prevented condensation between mattress and base.

Pete 8)


----------



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Ah Pete thats interesting - presume you meant "Slats" not "Lats" ?? a bit like the slats you get on a modern bed base? Perhaps that was too cutting edge for 1992... Would work well though


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi rainmanshaun

Are you saying that your over cab bed does not have these slats/lats and that the mattress goes straight onto the base board.

Martin


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

rainmanshaun said:


> Ah Pete thats interesting - presume you meant "Slats" not "Lats" ?? a bit like the slats you get on a modern bed base? Perhaps that was too cutting edge for 1992... Would work well though


Whoops. I did mean slats :roll: but you get the idea. 

Pete 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Slats and laths are the same thing to me, they sound the same too.

slats

laths


----------



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Martin yes the mattress sits directly on top of the ply board.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

All Hymers up to around 1995/96 had the mattresses on the overhead cab bed lying directly on ply, and used to suffer from mildew forming on the underside of the mattress itself. This also applied to the single long bed opposite the table on the B544 A Class.

If you don't have this problem then you are very lucky.

A way to overcome this problem was to fit some garden trellis on top of the ply and camping foam on top of the trellis directly under the mattress. My old Hymer is still in use to this day without a problem of mildew.

Before bedding down for the night I used to place a roll of camping foam on top of the seat, again this solved the problem of mildew forming under the seat on the plywood. 

Better save than sorry.


----------



## brambler (Oct 28, 2012)

That's very useful thanks-we have that problem. Didn't notice until after 4 months continuous use(we are living in it full-time at moment) so it was rather wet- put down a plastic-backed picnic rug between mattress and base to save wood from rotting but perhaps was too late-have just posted on here about the bed-base having split and asking what to do about it!
Anyway will try your idea-thanks.


----------

